# Funny water training story



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

All this talk about HRD jogged my memory of a funny training situation with the boat.

We were training with a submerged source attached to an anchor. We run a line from shore and a pully at the anchor with a light float so we can retrieve the anchor when we are done without dragging it into shore. The line is about a foot under water in some spaces, so you have to be careful about it when driving the boat.

15 foot jon boat and I am teaching new team member how to drive the boat while we are working a problem. She also was not to familiar at the time with crazy dogs. 

Like all new drivers she gets the cord wrapped around the prop but in the process of clearing it part of the motor mount breaks. So now both of us are in the back of the boat fiddling with the mount and I feel a breeze blow into my face. Not wasted on the dog, so now HE comes lurching to the back of the boat and is climbing over us and hanging off the stern barking at source. Well, I realy couldn't stop him because he was doing the right thing and his frustration kept building because he wanted is to get the boat to source so he would get his ball. I wish I had a picture just then because I imagine the bow must have been a few feet out of the water..... with both of us [and I am not petite], a 75lb dog and two lead-acid batteries all behind the last seat.

It was then she confided with me that she had really been nervous because she had never been in a boat. Come to think of it, I don't think she has been in one since.............

Anybody else have any funny mishaps at training to share?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not training but fishing..

was muskie fishing at night in the UP in the same type of boat. My buddy was standing up and when we got in a little closer to shore the beavers got agitated and one big one came up next to the boat and did that beaver tail slap!!!! like they do and the dude got scared and fell out of the boat, then he was real scared the beaver was gonna attack him and almost flipped th boat trying to get back in...

That was funny....To his credit though it was pitch black outside and it was super loud,,,a perfect tail slap...bet the beaver was proud.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> 15 foot jon boat and I am teaching new team member how to drive the boat while we are working a problem. She also was not to familiar at the time with crazy dogs.


I sometimes wonder what new people think of us when they show up to training for the first time. We're a bunch of crazy nut jobs for sure.


----------

